# Holy snails!



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I have never had a snail in my 5 gal. It had no filter because i planned on not using it anymore ( its been this week for 2 weekks ) but today, i found two baby snails in it, how is that possible


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Did you put live plants in it? Sometimes they latch onto the plants.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Nope, i have never had live plants in this tank, there fabric. I also dont have snails crawling around my house..haha. I have no idea how this can possibly happen!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

IDK Then . . . Do you have any idea what kind of snails they are? lol Pics please!


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Maybe the snork brought them?

(That would be the snail stork... ) :lol:


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Aus said:


> Maybe the snork brought them?
> 
> (That would be the snail stork... ) :lol:


I vote this.

That's really weird. Were the fish in it bagged? o-o I don't know anything that had store aquarium water could hold snail eggs. Maybe even a fish, as unlikely as that sounds, doesn't seem to be much explanation


----------



## IndeedPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

I want pics. This is the fastest case of evolution (from water bacteria to snails overnight) EVER. ;-) That... or I'm going to have to admit defeat and believe in The Snork.


----------



## Perlier (Dec 22, 2011)

I have tons of snails that showed up, atleast I know they came in on live plants.
Must be the Snork! haha


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

My mum's never had live plants in her 10gal tank and she had an invasion of snails once. Luckily something in there ate them all! Never did work out where they'd come from. Perhaps floating eggs in the fish bag/cup water?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Yep. I added a pygmy Cory (they only had one), to my tank and had 2 snails a few days later o.o they latch onto fish somehow.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

Sorry i never posted pics, but the died, they wouldnt eat anything flakes, pellets nothing


----------

